# Pellet stove thermostat



## Gsaul (Jan 17, 2021)

I posted last week about using a Honeywell TH830WF (24V) thermostat on my Breckewll Big E pellet stove. Attached is my wiring diagram for what I am currently wired for. I have 24 volts to my thermostat, but don’t seem to be getting any signal from the W terminal when calling for heat. If I use a jumper from my 24v supply to the white/yellow then the relay closes and turns on the stove. Any one see a reason I am not getting a signal from W while calling for heat?


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

No experience with either of them, but from experience with other thermostats, you may need to add a jumper wire.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah you might need a jumper between r and rc


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

OK why does that look like the hookup for our gas water heater at work? And when did a pellet stove become so D*** complicated?


Gotta forgive my simplicitym when I had a wood stove I just threw a log in and closed the doors


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

That's because it is a thermostat, pellet stoves slow down the feed screw to match the heat requirements according to the thermostat. 
they're not a 100% match like gas or electric because you can't instantly stop/start burning of pellets like you can stop/start heating of electric/gas

I heat with wood too. I also have a pellet stove that I traded a friend for installing a door and fixing some chimney flashing that has been sitting under the eaves of my shed for the last three years because it would cost almost twice as much to run than I pay for cordwood.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

when I lived in Va Beach the last 5 years I had a wood stove, the only drawback was I had to buy a splitter because my doctor advised me to stop swigging the 20 lb splitting maul before I tore another hernia , the advantage to me was in that city tree companies had to pay to dump wood  not in my yard ) I had 2 chain saws, a MS250, and a MS290, ( still have the MS250) my sons would skitter out and cut everything up into 16 inch pieces and take it ion the back yard and pile it up, when I got home from work we would split and stack it, in winter, we burned the seasoned firewood and I had the entire house so warm that at 22 F outside we had the door open and short sleeve shirts on LOL


----------



## Geraldinemitchell (Dec 28, 2021)

Installation on these stoves is generally quite simple. There are not many hard-wired controls, and most have a one or two button control panel. Almost anyone with basic hand tools can install and enjoy a new pellet stove control package.


----------



## Anitamaldonado (Jan 6, 2022)

If you’re looking to upgrade your stove, or just interested in learning how to control the one that you have, this is a good place to start. However, while a lot of them look pretty simple, they can be quite different in their operation.


----------

